# Hello All



## Eden.Kaye (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm Eden and I am twenty years old and I love to read and write.
I am currently finishing my associates and then on to my bachelors in English.
My dream job is to be an author but since that probably won't happen I would like to work in a literary agency and be an agent.

Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## ash somers (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello Eden *waves* welcome to Writing Forums


----------



## Eden.Kaye (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! I'm excited to be here!
=]


----------



## ash somers (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes! I was just saying to a friend, it's an exciting time to be alive - woohooo!


----------



## Eden.Kaye (Jun 7, 2010)

Haha, indeed it is exciting to be alive. I like being alive.
Because then I can write!


----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Eden.Kaye (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Kat! =] Nice to meet you!


----------



## darknite_johanne (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't say you won't be an author. Some of the people here have been writing for 20 years and still haven't given up. so don't. Say I'm going to be an author someday! You're still young.


----------



## Eden.Kaye (Jun 7, 2010)

Yea, you're right. I very well could be an author if I ever finish what I start.
=]


----------



## caelum (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Eden.  The other day I was just asking lin, this one dude who posts here, what kind of people become literary agents?  Where do these strange and mysterious beings come from?  You have helped relieve my confusion.  Though writing is always an option.


----------



## Eden.Kaye (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks caelum, nice picture. 

To answer your questions... my kind of people become literary agents. The literary agents are the ones who are reading the manuscripts and deciding which ones are the best of the best and work with the author to make it even better (i.e. the grammar, etc) then they negotiate with the editors to get them published. Since I love to read and write, why not help with getting great books published?  =]

Nice to meet you by the way


----------



## Nickie (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forums, Eden. I don't see why you can't become a published author? I certainly would not give up my hopes, if that is your dream.


Nickie


----------



## Eden.Kaye (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Nickie! Nice to meet you!


----------

